# 69 with dark green interior



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Anyone have any suggestions on where to get the correct color green dash pad. Just dashes is extremely expensive and the ones I've seen were not particularly impressive. I believe the trim code is 256 for this interior. Thanks


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey greenjudge69,

If you are restoring a Judge, going by your username you are, I wouldn't skimp on a major piece like the dash. Especially being the first thing everyone sees inside the car and the single largest piece you see while sitting in the front seat.

I had mine done at Just Dashes and I'm very happy with it - I offset part of the cost by doing all the removal and installation work myself. Yes it was expensive but they are the top place to get it done at the moment and it sounds like there are no other places you are impressed with.

Not telling you what to do but I did a fair amount of research, being an analyst, and talked to a bunch of people... I kept ending up back at Just Dashes.

Post what you end up doing incase others need help finding a dash restoration place. 

Good luck!

Dan


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks Dan. You are correct. Will do


----------

